# A segmented Zen pen



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is a Zen pen that I made a segmented blank for. The blank is BOW and black acrylic. It is finished with 6 coats of med. CA. I am not quite sure if I like this style of pen. It is the first one I made and I am not sold on that magnetic cap. It seems a bit flimmsy. May have to give it a trial run for awhile.

Anyway thanks for looking and any questions or comments are always welcomed.

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/latest%20pens/IMGP1049_zps00893227.jpg



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/latest%20pens/IMGP1048_zpse4eebc89.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 2, 2013)

The kit is well, I dunno....maybe it would be better suited with something like carbon fiber blanks.

But the true awesomeness is the segmenting! The evenness of the cuts and the finish...top notch stuff! The two opposing colorings seem to work well together.




Scott (you da segmenting master) B


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks Scott. One of these days I will do a better job of cleaning the specks of dust off the pens before photos. It is amazing how a photo can magnify every little speck. The thing I do like about the kit is the length of the barrel. It lends itself to some real nice segmenting designs without being broken up by a center band.

I am currently working on a ton of new ideas but my shop time is very limited. I have many pen blanks in various stages of completion. This should all change as of March of next year when I hang up my construction boots and tool belt. Hopefully alot more fun time in the shop. But in the mean time I will continue to try to get a few more done. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Nov 3, 2013)

Those segs are awesome John. As Scott said, nice and even, i imagine that took some time.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Harry,

Thanks for the kind words. As far as the segmenting goes it really is not that much time consuming. I use my router and jig setup on my lathe to cut the slots and insert the black material. then cut some small end pieces. The indexing wheel is great to get those exact dimentions. Glue it up and spin it. The finish is where the time is. Waiting for the CA to dry. I do not use accelerator because I feel it makes the finsh too brittle and subject to cracking.

Like I mentioned I am working on a few more and what I may do is take a whole bunch of photos and post them as a how I made the pen. I do not have the capabilities to make a movie. Will see how that goes. I have so many ideas in my head but so little time to get in the shop. Life gets in the way of my fun time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 3, 2013)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Thanks Scott. One of these days I will do a better job of cleaning the specks of dust off the pens before photos. It is amazing how a photo can magnify every little speck. The thing I do like about the kit is the length of the barrel. It lends itself to some real nice segmenting designs without being broken up by a center band.
> 
> I am currently working on a ton of new ideas but my shop time is very limited. I have many pen blanks in various stages of completion. This should all change as of March of next year when I hang up my construction boots and tool belt. Hopefully alot more fun time in the shop. But in the mean time I will continue to try to get a few more done. Thanks for looking.


 


Retirement = You always think your going to have time to do all these little projects, but for some reason you are more busy then when you were working(go figure)!


Someday you should just throw all those 'projects' into a pile and snap a photo....it would blow our minds I'm sure!
Keep those beauties coming!!!






Scott (why does a dog lick there) B


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh Scott, believe me you would be very surprised. 10 to 12 different pen projects would be a safe estimate with probably more. Plus the many more in my head just waiting to appear. I just recently cleared the workbench of all pen turning stuff so that I can get some other woodworking projects done. I have to get these done because I have a few craft shows that I do around this time of the year and my main money maker is scrollsawn and other woodworking projects. Pens are basically a hobby within a hobby.

I hear you on the retirement thing and many people have told me the same things. But I am determined to be a pioneer and show the world that it can be done( he he he, please keep this under the hat)


----------

